# 12 hours before our first AKC show...



## Argon (Oct 26, 2009)

literally 7 hours of grooming later, here he is! 7 months old and ready to rock and roll!! We are going to our first AKC show tomorrow and sat in Ventura, doing the pup class. I am a little nervous about his behavior but I am sure we will have fun!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, that groom is GORGEOUS! Good luck at your show!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohhhhhhh, GORRRRGEOUS! Do share how he goes!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

:clover: good luck!!! He's GORGEOUS!! :clover:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a handsome boy. He looks great. Best of luck, and looking forward to how he does!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

He looks fabulous! Did you groom him yourself? When you stack him, bring his head back more so that he is not poking his nose so much. If you can, get him to drop his back by running your hand up his topline (some people even push on it with the teeth of a comb). Ideally he will push through his sternum, but it is a learning process.

Good luck! Remember.... carriage!!!


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

He looks really good. My only suggestion if you want it is to let that hair grow longer on the front of the back legs. Looks like it has been trimmed kind of tight and that can make the dog look a little leggy and off balanced. You can trim up the sides but let that longer hair grow on the front of the back legs from the scissored tuck up on down. Looks great!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Poodlepal said:


> He looks really good. My only suggestion if you want it is to let that hair grow longer on the front of the back legs. Looks like it has been trimmed kind of tight and that can make the dog look a little leggy and off balanced. You can trim up the sides but let that longer hair grow on the front of the back legs from the scissored tuck up on down. Looks great!


Good tip! It also visually shortens the loin. Also, Argon has a loose eye, so see if you can address that when you band him up and pull a bubble. He might not have enough hair right now to give you much help, but eventually that will be your goal.

I'm very excited for you!


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

For that eye thing you can put in a *cheater*. Behind your first little bubble band. The way you do it is just act like you are putting in another pony behind the first pony, but only pull up the hair on the sides (in other words, don't band up the hair in the middle. Push it out behind otherwise you lose height. Pull those side hairs tightly up together in front of the hair in the middle of the head. This lets you tighten the eyes but not lose your hair height.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow he looks really good. Such a difference from the video's posted with just some grooming. Now he looks like a show dog...love it! 

Did Roxy's sister do his grooming or did you? He turned out great!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes my sister did the grooming she had to work with on what she had. Argon had no hair to begin with so he just got cleaned up so if it looks like my sister cut him down too tight he was already cut down in the beginning by some groomer who claimed to be a show poodle groomer lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

We wont be going to the show today either Argons mom is sick ! so tomorrow will be his first show.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Best of luck!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Good luck girls  !!!! 

He looks great (wish his eyes are more tight, it would help with expression too).

Hope he will strut his stuff nicely : )))) !!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

BEST of luck to you ALL!  Hope he shows himself off well for you and, most of all, hope he enjoys being at the show! Can't wait to hear how he does! 

Oh, and great job with the trim, especially since you say someone had badly clipped him already! Looking forward to hear how he likes it.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_How exciting!! Look how big he is! Good luck and looking forward to seeing pics.
_


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Roxy, 
Sorry to hear about the sickness... hope things go well today.
Should be another rainy day though. The pits with poodles!
Keep us posted on how it goes!!


----------

